

Ask HN: Best books you've read in 2014 - chunky1994

I&#x27;ve noticed that there is no consistent (best of) book list or recommendation that has been asked, while there are many for podcasts blogs etc. So I thought I&#x27;d ask, what are the best books you&#x27;ve read&#x2F;listened to in 2014?<p>Here is my list:<p>1) <i>Stumbling on happiness</i> (reread) - Dan Gilbert - A fantastic book by a Harvard psychology professor on how we usually think about happiness, and what the current research actually reveals. Witty, sharp and extremely informative it&#x27;s a great read.<p>2) <i>The Kitchen Counter Cooking School</i> - Kathleen Flinn - An interesting and funny book which reads much like a bunch of polished journal entries about cooking and the adventures of teaching culinary novices about the basics of healthy and tasty cooking. As a college student it is quite instructive in learning the ropes of becoming a functioning chef-for-one while juggling school and startups.<p>3) <i>What Is Mathematics?</i> - Richard Courant - A great introductory book for the laymen and mathematician alike, much like any good book written by an accomplished mind in a technical field it is both enlightening about the nuances of various areas of the field and a brief yet insightful introduction to each of these (number theory, geometry, topology and calculus).
======
tud11or
Zero to One - Awesome book by Peter Thiel encouraging a future of innovative
start ups

------
Light2Yellow
Speaking about non-technical books - 22/11/63 by S. King. Best description of
an everyday life in America in 60-s.

------
thamizharasu
The Art of Start 2.0 was amazing...

------
javer71
(Edge of Eternity, 2014)

